# Sorta says it all.



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Received a new year's e-mail and I thought I'd share it:

How true it is:

Another year has past and we're all a little older. Last summer felt hotter and the winter seems much colder.

I rack my brain for happy thoughts to put down on my pad. But lots of things that come to mind just make me sad.

There was a time not long ago when life was quite a blast. Now I understand about living in the past.

We use to go to weddings, football games,, and lunches. Now we go to funerals and after funeral brunches.

We use to have hangovers from parties that were gay. Now we suffer body aches and while the night away.

We use to travel often to places far and near. Now we get sore bottoms from riding in the car.

We use to go out shopping for new clothing at the mall. Now we never bother; all the sizes are to small.

We use to go to nightclubs and drink a little booze. Now we stay at home at night and watch the evening news.

That my friend is how life is and now my tale is told. So enjoy each day and live it up....
before you're to darn old.....


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Micheal said:


> Received a new year's e-mail and I thought I'd share it:
> 
> How true it is:
> 
> ...


Hi Micheal; I really like the poem and in many cases it might prove true but not all. Did you write this yourself?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

No, it was sent to me. I just thought it sorta fit the majority of us "older" persons.....


----------

